# How to turn a bowl with a 150 hp lathe



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

No, this isn't me, I found this video on You-Tube and had to share it with everybody on Lumberjocks. I'm sure this was only done for fun, and don't try this at home, but I don't see why it wouldn't work if you made some slightly better big lathe tools.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Hilarious ….. maybe a class in tool angle would help him.


----------



## RogerC (Dec 20, 2011)

lol I just saw this the other day. pretty classic stuff


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw this a while back myself and, having owned one, thought…that is a better use for a chrysler mini van than being seen on the road in it….ha ha


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

ha ha ha…thats funny. Thats kind of a Red Green thing isnt it? I think he's from Canada too…what is it with you guys up there…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

About 20 some years ago there was an article on Old House Journal where a carpenter had to turn some large column bases and he used his van back axle. He fabricated a large stationary tool rest, don't remember how, think it was driven into the ground. I think he bought a junk steel wheel and drilled some extra holes in it to use as a baseplate. It worked out well for him.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Show this to Sam… He'll make it work… it will hummm right along! LOL


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

2 wild and crazy guys but it works I think the tools could be little maybe sharp LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I like the tool rest ;-))


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

You might want to verify that the vehicle is *not *all-wheel drive before giving this a try.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is a bigger bowl turned on a tractor.
 
Here is the link to the article.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is a serious bowl! Thx for posting.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

That last pic just looks like a serious accident waiting to happen. Only major issue I can see, provided it is all bolted tight, is that the wheel bearings might not be adjusted tight enough leading to bad runout. Although it can handle the load and probably idles around 700rpm. Better would be to mount the engine to an external frame and bolt to a modified flexplate. As long as there is a radiator hooked up and a fan it would run all day if you provided the fuel.


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a monster! And that video is hilarious! Just curious if that guy was wondering why the face he was turning never trued up. Lol!


----------

